# Topics > Smart home >  Panasonic Smart Home System, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Panasonic Smart Home System

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> Introducing our new Smart Home System, the package that gives you peace of mind while away from your home using a smartphone app and wireless connectivity.

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic Smart Home System Home Monitoring & Control Kit (KX HN6012) Tutorial

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> In Addition to the Home Safety Starter Kit, this system comes with a High quality indoor camera, and a smart plug that can give you manual or automated control over your home's electrical devices. Follow this tutorial to easily set up your system through a smartphone app and wireless connectivity, to have peace of mind when away from home.

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic Smart Home Home Safety Starter Kit Plus (KX-HN6011EW) Tutorial

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> This system combines the ease of use benefits of all Smart Home Kits with an added audible alert, giving a noisy incentive for intruders to retreat from your home before you investigate. Follow this tutorial to easily set up your system through a smartphone app and wireless connectivity to have peace of mind when away from home.

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic Smart Home monitor system

Published on Jan 14, 2016

----------

